# Motorcycles license......where to start



## loki_racer (Nov 23, 2010)

I have been living in Italy for three weeks now on a Type D Visa. I am a dependent of a DoD contractor. I wasn't aware before we arrived that the military requires me to have a state side motorcycle endorsement in order for them to issue a Italian endorsement.

Since flying back to the US just to take the motorcycle driving course is not really an option, I wanted to find out if anyone had any recommendations on how to proceed.

I don't really care about driving on base, so don't worry about that part. I'm 29, have had a valid car license for 13 years and *had* a motorcycle license for 10 of those years.

I want to be able to drive a 450cc motorcycle.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

loki_racer said:


> I have been living in Italy for three weeks now on a Type D Visa. I am a dependent of a DoD contractor. I wasn't aware before we arrived that the military requires me to have a state side motorcycle endorsement in order for them to issue a Italian endorsement.
> 
> Since flying back to the US just to take the motorcycle driving course is not really an option, I wanted to find out if anyone had any recommendations on how to proceed.


First, grab your local Yellow Pages directory and look under either "Autoscuola" or "Scuola Guida" (that's Italian for "driving school"). Then write down the two or three ones that are most conveniently located to where you live, and enlist the help of an Italian speaking friend of acquaintance to contact them and ask whether they give courses for motorcycle licenses, and if any of their instructors speaks English.

Inquire about pricing and payments, and be prepared to learn enough Italian terms to describe motorcycle parts and rules of the road to someone who speaks only Italian, as exams are only held in the local language.

And... good luck!


----------

